# Average cost?



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

How much does a betta cost YOU monthly/yearly?

(As you can see, I'm still gathering information.  )


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

For the set up, that was probably about $200, min. As far as monthly, probably nothing really. Except for electricity. Yearly? Food, water conditioner, possibly medications, I wouldn't expect to spend more than $50. But that is with a really nice set up. And then I do keep adding things that are for me more than the fish... Like more plants, different lights. But once you have the basics, depending on what you choose, they are pretty cheap.

Once you get into breeding or having more than just a couple (in divided tanks), the cost goes way up!

But for one fish, if you were to spend about $100 on a set up (cheaper if you get the tank/lights second hand), food, w/c, filter, heater, you would be super set for a really long time.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Not too much monthly...startup can be quite expensive though...and redecorating..but other than that a 10 dollar bottle of Prime and plant ferts. every couple of months and aquarium salt is all i need...unless a filter or heater breaks...or i see some nice plants i want...or a new fish...or decor..haha...


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL! I go overboard when I'm buying for my bird and dog. :


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Holy Kyt, where are you buying set ups? Hehe

Mine costs $10 for rocks and $20 for silk plants. Then $20 for water conditioner per year, $10 on salts, $10 on pellets, $25 on frozen foods, and we'll say $30 on other meds. So that's... $130ish on my 5 boys. Plus $45 for each tank/filter/heater.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Necessary stuff for one tank......13.00 for glass 2.5 gallon aquarium, rocks 4.00, heater 11.55, thermometer 2.00, conditioner 9.00, food 10 (?).


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

What kind of heater do you have, Leeniex?


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submers...X8QG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1316479495&sr=8-3


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I also have a gravel vacuum that was 5.00 at petsmart.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay thanks! I need to see if any of the stores near me have it.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

for every single thing i have, (two 1 gal. bowls,one 10 gal. tank{filter,air pump,and light/lid}7 bags of gravel and rock, food, med, conditioner,ornaments,ect. ) i have spent 60-70$ includeing the fish.... i go garage selling alot i got the tank and accesories for 15$!!!!! its not expensive, im 15 and bought it ALL on my own. its easy and cheap, and the fish are beautiful! its the best hobby!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cool! I'm 15 too! I turn 16 this week.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Holy Kyt, where are you buying set ups? Hehe
> 
> Mine costs $10 for rocks and $20 for silk plants. Then $20 for water conditioner per year, $10 on salts, $10 on pellets, $25 on frozen foods, and we'll say $30 on other meds. So that's... $130ish on my 5 boys. Plus $45 for each tank/filter/heater.


Well I spent $120 just on lights... I wanted special LEDs.
The moss balls were $5-$10.
Anubias plants were $5.
Ceramic caves were $10 each.
Christmas moss was $10 for a clump.
Seachem plant growing substrate was $25.
Fish were $7 each.
NLF Small Fish Food was about $7.
Frozen Bloodworms were $5.
API Freshwater Master Test Kit was $35.
IALs were $10.
Seachem Fertilizer $15.

I already had the tank, heater, and filter.

So it is just about what you want really. Some people spend $50+ on just the fish alone. Hence why I said $100 as the base price. That was right about what you spent! Since I consider my fish tank an investment in my mental health, $200+ is a small price to pay


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*TAHT IS SO COOL! u shld add me? how do we do tht??!! and kytkattin: ur tank is great wonna see mine? look at my album!and to tielbird101: ur fish is AWSOME!!!!!!!and kytkattin: ur tank is gorgeous...im curious about how ur males don't fight!??!*


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Since I consider my fish tank an investment in my mental health, $200+ is a small price to pay
Haahaha, histerical the way we get obsessed.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

they are divided mistersmom.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

MistersMom said:


> *TAHT IS SO COOL! u shld add me? how do we do tht??!! and kytkattin: ur tank is great wonna see mine? look at my album!and to tielbird101: ur fish is AWSOME!!!!!!!and kytkattin: ur tank is gorgeous...im curious about how ur males don't fight!??!*


The tank is divided so they cant get to each other. Never keep males together without a divider. Kind of hard to understand you :/


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

You have lovely tanks MistersMom! My tank is divided. They absolutely cannot physically get to each other. I just used some tricks to make the tank look more professional and hid the divider for a straight on view. 

betaguy: I really do think it has helped my mental health. Very relaxing as I have to deal with living in a new place, crazy roommates, and being away from my family for the first time in my life (I went off to college!). Plus it is nice to look at when I am studying.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Not much. 10$ Monthly? Maybe more. Give or take. 

You have a Bird!? Sweet! Me too! I have 2. And they are chirping MAD!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i forgot to post my tank photos !!! LOL !!! betaguy: was that a hint of sarcasm in there?!?! lol and kytkattin+bettafish15: i understand it now lol.... i need a divider.... because i have 3 "tanks" when i culd have 1 divided... oh poohy.... lol.... i love my fish... !!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Let me see, the 20 gallon was 60 dollars, the one ten was 70 (the 20 was used), and the other one was 40.... Plus the females each were 4 dollars, and the males 6 dollars (5 females, 4 males). Ornaments were probably at max 30 dollars in total, heaters 60 dollars in total (one is adjustable, one is pre-used, another is subermsible). The food max was... 10 dollars in total? freeze dried bloodworms, live mealworms, bettamin and tropical fish food.

After that I have spent per month on them..... Maybe 5 dollars. Perhaps 10.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

You're talking to someone who's spent thousands on fish alone in the last few month Kyt lol I understand price but I spend about $65 on a complete set up. If you add your tank and such your pushing $200 LOL I think op was getting estimates so she can prepare and convince. $200 before fish is scary! Good for you though, that's a pretty amazing set up!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i AM a confuseing person my mind hops every where!!!!! im hyper and i think i have adhd... i dunno tho, sorry for being confuseing.... lol...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> i AM a confuseing person my mind hops every where!!!!! im hyper and i think i have adhd... i dunno tho, sorry for being confuseing.... lol...


lol confusion... we all have it :lol:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would estimate I've spent at least five-thousand dollars on my fish, probably more. 

Big costs for me are tank set-up, live plants and actual stock (some of my bettas are rarer species so cost more). I am notorious for ordering heaps of plants, deciding I don't like them/have room for them/can't grow them, and then tossing them in the bin. 

Aside from that it costs me $50.00 a week for electricity and I'm just on the cusp of needing to chip in for water costs. I feed my splendens mostly NLS pellets, which although pricey, last a long while. Additionally, I feed frozen and live to my wilds (I have a tank set-up with a population of blackworms), which would probably cost around $5-$10 a month. 

I keep promising I will cut back but then I find myself browsing our transhipper's channel on Youtube and seeing something I just _have_ to have. 

Fortunately it's fish I'm addicted to and not something illicit or I'd really be broke.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh my gosh you folks are driven me crazy i wish i had tht much $ to spend on FISH!!!!!!! goodness!!!!!oh yeah and you should all check out my fish inmy album... nuthn great but it counts...


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Let's see, I got those nasty 0.8 gallon Betta tanks. Found this site the next day, got a two gallon Fluval Spec on the next day. With a heater, and other goodies. 

So I'll say around $150 for those things. Then I bought a 10 gallon on Saturday, was pretty cheap. I also got a heater and gravel, it was $100 on the spot. I'll spend more this coming weekend, estimating around $150-ish. Probably more, I have a part-time job, and I like to splurge for my fishies. 

If you want only one Betta, you'll probably spend around $100. But most people can't just keep one Betta.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

If you can get some stuff off of Craigslist, or from a friend, you could potentially save a lot. But what it really comes down to, for just one fish, after the initial investment, you will pay almost nothing for your new little friend. No vet bills, clean water keeps him (or her) healthy. So drop about $100 (less with Craigslist/friends) on the _right _things you will need for your fish, and you should be sitting pretty. You are already way ahead of most that buy the wrong things and either have to replace those things, or replace their poor fish. 

Another thing you can do is just buy one thing here and there. Like buy a decent sized tank one month, a filter another month, and just slowly acquire what you need so your parents don't get sticker shock at dropping $100 on a fish.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

start up cost is probably the most expensive .. monthly maintenance is pretty cheep ..

red is total cost .. below the section is break down of cost ..

mystique's setup cost = $26.97
5g tank = 11.99
5lb gravel = 2.00
betta log = 7.99
ceramic broken jug = 4.99

mr. bubbles set up cost = $30.97
5g tank = 11.99
5 lb gravel = 2.00
betta log = 7.99
mini spongebob pineappe house = 8.99

yuki's set up cost = $53.87
5g tank kit = 35.99
large spongebob pineapple house = 17.99

new baby's set up cost = unconfirmed
10g tank 53.00
gravel = 7.00
(incomplete because haven't set it up yet .. or decided what to buy yet)

extra stuff = $103.88
marimo balls (i have 4) = 31.96
hikari bio-gold food = 7.99 + 2.99
NLS betta formula = 6.99
NLS thera+ A with garlic = 8.99
freeze dried bloodworms = 7.99
freeze dried daphnia = 6.99
betta bulbs (2 packs) = 7.00
2.5 qt tank = 13.99
dip n pour container = 8.99

betta's cost = 18.94
mystique = 1.98
mr. bubbles = 1.98
yuki = 6.99
new baby = 7.99

grand total .. with tax .. so far = $321.88

this doesn't include my goldfish tank .. my bf's tank .. and our gift tank
and all the other stuff i haven't bought yet .. or electricity and water ..

but this is spread out since april 2011 .. so if u divide that by 5 months .. that's roughly 65 dollars a month .. =) .. *ish* hehe


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Bottom line is, you don't need a fancy set-up. A Kritter Keeper (large) will keep your betta happy and healthy as long as you have everything else he needs.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea, It really all depends on what type of set up you will have or want...If I only had my one guy in the 3 gallon critter keeper it would be super cheap monthly...A bottle of Prime should last a year or so if you only have 1 or 2 fish...I have 10 tanks none smaller than 3 gallons...so I go through prime and plant fertilizers every couple of months....And then i want to redecorate or get new plants and that adds up quite a bit...But I love my live plants.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I managed to get a nice set up for my boy, most expensive part was the heater (106.43)
single boy ()
2.5 gal glass tank = 17.99
glass marbles = 6
3 pack silk plants = 16.99
rubberish plant = 8.49
marimo ball = 8.99
anubis (2) = 8.99
10W heater = 34.99
thermometer = 3.99

Then there was the cost of Scuzi, think he was about 7.99, plus food and conditioners, since I have more than one tank (sorority) it's a shared cost.
Pellets = 4.49
Frozen bloodworms = 9.99
Frozen brine shrimp = 9.99
Stress coat + = 10.99
Prime = (no idea, was a 200ml bottle)

For the sorority (389.12)
33 gal tank and accessories and stand = 150.00
33 lbs silica sand = 27.50
heater, plants, plant food = 90.00
filter parts + ammonia tester = 36.00
Ph regulator + flourish = 22.00
big ornament = 33.00
small ornament = 10.00
mug = 1.00
2 thermometers = 7.00
1 female = 5.62 (inc tax, she came with a handful of free java moss)
5 other females = free (just got lucky with a breeder who wanted to rehome a bunch of girls)

plus whatever a few more floating plants will cost



These set ups can get rather expensive, collecting a piece at a time works for some, one week some plants, another week the tank, you can definitely spread the price out to make it less painful


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

For me $100 but i already had an old 5 gallon tank. i bought a: heater, food, filter, conditioner, thermometre, silk plants/plastic and of course the fish.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

cost me 40$ after 2.5 gal tank, heater, 3plants, hiding spot, gravel, and fish


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

The whole setup was over 100 dollars, but since then..hasn't costed much. I guess mostly the heating/water. Having one betta means his food has lasted forever, and using prime means my water conditioner is lasting forever!

I'm hoping to buy more plants soon though.  Like, a lot. So that will cost me a bit of money.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I dont even want to know what I spent on my fish stuff.
I get the fish first and then slowly add other stuff, like heaters, decorations, sand, ect.

I don't do filters, so I saved some $$ in that dept and all the heaters came off ebay which also saved $$

Let's see:

3 gallon petco pet keeper X4 = 50
20 gallon - $20
10 Gallon X 2 - $15
100 watt heater $15
25 watt heater X 5 - $75
50 watt heater x2 - $30

god only knows how much I spent in decoratio0ns, which is probably what cost the most. My only option is petco or ebay. I like the asian sellers that have FREE shipping, otherwise i got hosed on shipping to alaska. Or Amazon if they have free shipping. 

22 fish, most were saved from the evils of walmart but the HM's were from petco.

ooh, I also have a 5 gallon marineland hex which is currently empty. THAT was $65 :shock:

However, once you have everything set up, monthly I only need conditioner or the occasional bottle of food or medicine. Much cheaper then the high matience chinchilla. She costs about $40 a week.


----------

